# Is Free AVG still a good antivirus software?



## muckmail (Jan 3, 2007)

Is Free AVG, Malware bytes & Spybot still a good antivirus software to put on a PC?

That is what I used in the past but it has been some time since I have install this
kind of software.

If so could you give me the good down load links for these programs?

Thank you,


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

If you're using Windows 10 it already has a good AV built-in (Windows Defender Anti-Virus).
Spybot isn't really compatible with the above :- https://www.safer-networking.org/pt-br/faq/spybot-defender-windows-10/
An occasional manual scan with the free version of MalwareBytes AntiMalaware (MBAM) is a good idea though.

If you're using Windows 7 I would get the free Microsoft Security Essentials and free or premium MBAM.

XP and Vista are best avoided if possible, Microsoft no longer provides security updates for them.


----------



## muckmail (Jan 3, 2007)

Windows 7 is not updated after January. Would Microsoft Security Essentials be a good
choice with such short expiration time? Would a third party software provider be a better choice?
I am not in a hurry to join the Windows 10 bandwagon.
Thank you,


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Happy Birthday. 

Windows 7 itself will become insecure next January so I don't think any security software will provide good protection. It will be time to move on to Windows 8.1 or 10 (or even Linux).


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Well security essentials have essentially the same expiry date as Win 7. 

It would be better to convert to Win 10 now rather than later, in a hurry, because you will need time to learn it and adjust the settings to make you secure.


----------



## muckmail (Jan 3, 2007)

Sorry, I am using windows 8. so I guess I have a little more time.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

You seem a little confused as to which OS you have
Presuming you are now correct and you have Windows 8.1 the same applies as my colleague mentioned for 10
Use the included Windows Defender
Do not use Spybot

As my colleague mentioned if you wish to support it with another scan, although for the average user who exercises careful browsing and does not of course open attachments on emails from unexpected sources, etc, Defender on its own is quite adequate. then do so with the free malwarebytes.
https://www.malwarebytes.com/mwb-download/thankyou/

There is no direct download of free malwarebytes as there was at one time, you download the one from the link and then disable the trial of the premium edition and you end up with the free edition.
https://www.malwarebytes.com/mwb-download/thankyou/

here is the user guide
Online whilst installing
https://zingtree.com/deploy/tree.ph...tons&persist_names=Restart&persist_node_ids=1

or PDF
https://support.malwarebytes.com/docs/DOC-1709

Personally I do not like it as much as I did, and now use ESET online scanner
https://www.eset.com/int/home/online-scanner/
the one time scan

However the choice is of course yours.


----------

